# Griffin :: The Crown's rebuildable counterpart.



## GlacieredPyro

Righto Ladies and Gents,

The time has finally come.
Many have already discovered the amazing flavor powerhouse that is the UWell Crown.
Unfortunately for those of us that enjoy rebuilding too there aren't many tanks that really compare in flavor department. That is until this piece of art by GeekVape.

_Taste is subjective as always so for those that don't like the Crown my opinion is moot._
That being said let's talk about the Griffin.

*Griffin Basics:*
Shes feels big, not wide but tall. The short driptip accentuates this. The machining is good, threads smooth. Little bit of machine oil smell that a quick wash takes care of. The delrin drip tip is nice and wide. Quite a bit wider than the standard 510. And top fill to keep us sane.

Comes with extra glass, colored o-rings, grubs and allen key.

*Build Deck:*
One word : HUGE.
This thing is a bloody powerhouse. Velocity design which I am loving more and more.
You can fit pretty much any build in here barring the really mal things.

3mm ID, 24/32 6 wrap claptons fit and look small on there.
The wicking channel and ring design loaned from the Crius Cthulhu v2 (thanks @Dubz ) makes wicking a bloody breeze.
Tuck into the ring slightly. Trim whatever doesn't make it in and you are set.

Juice flow control keeps your mod dry when refilling and keeps every drop inside where it belongs.

*The flavor experience:*
This is where it instantly won me over.
Clapton have until now been a meh experience for me. This tank, I believe was conceived for these coils. With the build mentioned above it runs a cool juicy vape with max airflow at 60W.
Normally I feel flavor loss when the vape is too cold on wide airflow tanks/drippers but not this little beast. The flavor pops instantly.

With the airflow half closed this tank really can handle the heat. The vape becomes nice and warm. The clouds become thicker rather than larger and the flavor increases for my warmer biased pallet.

What struck me is how well the flavor compares with the Crown specifically. Even the billow v2 which was my flavor rebuild-able of choice is far inferior in comparison. Even with the delicate fruit flavors. NVC Milked was like drinking from a bowl.

*Final Notes:*
Amazing Flavor.
Massive clouds with wide open AFC.
Easy to build, easy to wick.
Massive Build deck.

My only complaint is that the standard delrin tip is slightly short which leaves me getting a hot lip every now and again. But this can be remedied with the low profile 510 adapter that is included.

That's about it... my take on the Griffin.
It will be seeing a lot of time in my rotation from now on.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dubz

I love my Griffin too . The ring around the juice channels actually first appeared on the Cthulhu v2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WernerK

GlacieredPyro said:


> Righto Ladies and Gents,
> 
> The time has finally come.
> Many have already discovered the amazing flavor powerhouse that is the UWell Crown.
> Unfortunately for those of us that enjoy rebuilding too there aren't many tanks that really compare in flavor department. That is until this piece of art by GeekVape.
> 
> _Taste is subjective as always so for those that don't like the Crown my opinion is moot._
> That being said let's talk about the Griffin.
> 
> *Griffin Basics:*
> Shes feels big, not wide but tall. The short driptip accentuates this. The machining is good, threads smooth. Little bit of machine oil smell that a quick wash takes care of. The delrin drip tip is nice and wide. Quite a bit wider than the standard 510. And top fill to keep us sane.
> 
> Comes with extra glass, colored o-rings, grubs and allen key.
> 
> *Build Deck:*
> One word : HUGE.
> This thing is a bloody powerhouse. Velocity design which I am loving more and more.
> You can fit pretty much any build in here barring the really mal things.
> 
> 3mm ID, 24/32 6 wrap claptons fit and look small on there.
> The wicking channel and ring design loaned from the Crius makes wicking a bloody breeze.
> Tuck into the ring slightly. Trim whatever doesn't make it in and you are set.
> 
> Juice flow control keeps your mod dry when refilling and keeps every drop inside where it belongs.
> 
> *The flavor experience:*
> This is where it instantly won me over.
> Clapton have until now been a meh experience for me. This tank, I believe was conceived for these coils. With the build mentioned above it runs a cool juicy vape with max airflow at 60W.
> Normally I feel flavor loss when the vape is too cold on wide airflow tanks/drippers but not this little beast. The flavor pops instantly.
> 
> With the airflow half closed this tank really can handle the heat. The vape becomes nice and warm. The clouds become thicker rather than larger and the flavor increases for my warmer biased pallet.
> 
> What struck me is how well the flavor compares with the Crown specifically. Even the billow v2 which was my flavor rebuild-able of choice is far inferior in comparison. Even with the delicate fruit flavors. NVC Milked was like drinking from a bowl.
> 
> *Final Notes:*
> Amazing Flavor.
> Massive clouds with wide open AFC.
> Easy to build, easy to wick.
> Massive Build deck.
> 
> My only complaint is that the standard delrin tip is slightly short which leaves me getting a hot lip every now and again. But this can be remedied with the low profile 510 adapter that is included.
> 
> That's about it... my take on the Griffin.
> It will be seeing a lot of time in my rotation from now on.


Great review! i got mine yesterday but haven't had time to use it yet. Now im looking forward to it even more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Dubz said:


> I love my Griffin too . The ring around the juice channels actually first appeared on the Cthulhu v2.



Interesting, thanks for the info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

GlacieredPyro said:


> Righto Ladies and Gents,
> 
> The time has finally come.
> Many have already discovered the amazing flavor powerhouse that is the UWell Crown.
> Unfortunately for those of us that enjoy rebuilding too there aren't many tanks that really compare in flavor department. That is until this piece of art by GeekVape.
> 
> _Taste is subjective as always so for those that don't like the Crown my opinion is moot._
> That being said let's talk about the Griffin.
> 
> *Griffin Basics:*
> Shes feels big, not wide but tall. The short driptip accentuates this. The machining is good, threads smooth. Little bit of machine oil smell that a quick wash takes care of. The delrin drip tip is nice and wide. Quite a bit wider than the standard 510. And top fill to keep us sane.
> 
> Comes with extra glass, colored o-rings, grubs and allen key.
> 
> *Build Deck:*
> One word : HUGE.
> This thing is a bloody powerhouse. Velocity design which I am loving more and more.
> You can fit pretty much any build in here barring the really mal things.
> 
> 3mm ID, 24/32 6 wrap claptons fit and look small on there.
> The wicking channel and ring design loaned from the Crius makes wicking a bloody breeze.
> Tuck into the ring slightly. Trim whatever doesn't make it in and you are set.
> 
> Juice flow control keeps your mod dry when refilling and keeps every drop inside where it belongs.
> 
> *The flavor experience:*
> This is where it instantly won me over.
> Clapton have until now been a meh experience for me. This tank, I believe was conceived for these coils. With the build mentioned above it runs a cool juicy vape with max airflow at 60W.
> Normally I feel flavor loss when the vape is too cold on wide airflow tanks/drippers but not this little beast. The flavor pops instantly.
> 
> With the airflow half closed this tank really can handle the heat. The vape becomes nice and warm. The clouds become thicker rather than larger and the flavor increases for my warmer biased pallet.
> 
> What struck me is how well the flavor compares with the Crown specifically. Even the billow v2 which was my flavor rebuild-able of choice is far inferior in comparison. Even with the delicate fruit flavors. NVC Milked was like drinking from a bowl.
> 
> *Final Notes:*
> Amazing Flavor.
> Massive clouds with wide open AFC.
> Easy to build, easy to wick.
> Massive Build deck.
> 
> My only complaint is that the standard delrin tip is slightly short which leaves me getting a hot lip every now and again. But this can be remedied with the low profile 510 adapter that is included.
> 
> That's about it... my take on the Griffin.
> It will be seeing a lot of time in my rotation from now on.


Mine arrived today. Gonna wash and wick and vape tonight. Hell yeah

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker

By all that's holy. This tank is a beast. First nic Rush I've had in 20 years. Flavor bursting in my mouth and clouds to hide my Cheshire cat grin. there's hype about this tank, its really is all that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1

Yeah this thing is awesome. 
I think it just dethroned the goblin mini from the top of my best flavour list.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb

My glass cracked when I washed it over the weekend. Not sure if I was just unlucky or if the water was just too hot.
I am using the spare now, but not having another makes me nervous.
The advertised "Griffin" spares on Slowtech are 1mm taller than they should be, but apparently the Zephyrus spares fit perfectly.

I've also found that I need to use a tad less cotton than I normally would (I've tried VCC and KGD). When I wicked for the second time, it was packed a bit tighter than before and I was getting dry hits. Googled a bit, and the consensus seems to be that less is more. Tried again with less, and it's back to wicking like a boss.

I find it gets quite hot, but I guess that is par-for-the-course with claptons, and I chain vape, so I just keep the airflow wide open.

I absolutely adore this tank, it's a lot less fussy than the Aromamizer, and the flavour is on point. I don't leave home without it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

jasonb said:


> My glass cracked when I washed it over the weekend. Not sure if I was just unlucky or if the water was just too hot.
> I am using the spare now, but not having another makes me nervous.
> The advertised "Griffin" spares on Slowtech are 1mm taller than they should be, but apparently the Zephyrus spares fit perfectly.
> 
> I've also found that I need to use a tad less cotton than I normally would (I've tried VCC and KGD). When I wicked for the second time, it was packed a bit tighter than before and I was getting dry hits. Googled a bit, and the consensus seems to be that less is more. Tried again with less, and it's back to wicking like a boss.
> 
> I find it gets quite hot, but I guess that is par-for-the-course with claptons, and I chain vape, so I just keep the airflow wide open.
> 
> I absolutely adore this tank, it's a lot less fussy than the Aromamizer, and the flavour is on point. I don't leave home without it.



I ind the same with wicking.
I tend to over wick so I just aggressively trim and I'm all good.

Yet to have a dry hit on this thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

Anyone having issues with seriously loose huice flow adjustment, have had to put a tank band on mine to remedy slightly


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Can't relate.

Mine isn't very tight but wouldn't move too easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam

mine is pretty loose, but i am used to the bellus, with an airflow just as loose, so the vape band is just an added security feature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Great review @*GlacieredPyro*
This tank has just made Top 3 on my "Next Tank" shortlist.
Any comment on juice consumption - I really don't need another V12 tank

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Greyz said:


> Great review @*GlacieredPyro*
> This tank has just made Top 3 on my "Next Tank" shortlist.
> Any comment on juice consumption - I really don't need another V12 tank



Juice consumption will vary based on build.
I feel that my build is thirsty and at first thought it's a guzzler.

However once I realized that the tank is actually relatively small. (3.2ml I think) it actually was not so bad.
I do about a tank and a half if I vape normally. Which is about 5ml. 
In the crown I normally do between 8 and 16ml.

I feel it's lower but I honestly haven't watched it too closely.
It's definitely less than the crown or tfv4. More than the billow v2.
Less than a billow v2 with the chimney removed


----------



## Nightwalker

Necris said:


> Anyone having issues with seriously loose huice flow adjustment, have had to put a tank band on mine to remedy slightly





Greyz said:


> Great review @*GlacieredPyro*
> This tank has just made Top 3 on my "Next Tank" shortlist.
> Any comment on juice consumption - I really don't need another V12 tank


Two things.
1. She is thirsty, but depending on how much you vape and your build.
2. The tank is smaller inside than you think, so the juice does drop but its worth it all the way. I've noticed that once you fill up, close top and open juice holes, it drops. Deep juice wells.

So she is deep, but so worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cam

Juice consumption.. its, hold on need to refill... its not so.. hold on refill.. its ok.
Jokes aside its greedy, but the flavour is so intense i am considering diluting some of my juices as one or two are almost too much in here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker

And @GlacieredPyro said what I said at same time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cam

haha, think we must have all been typing at the same time as there were no other replies to the question when i started a reply...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greyz

Nightwalker said:


> Two things.
> 1. She is thirsty, but depending on how much you vape and your build.
> 2. The tank is smaller inside than you think, so the juice does drop but its worth it all the way. I've noticed that once you fill up, close top and open juice holes, it drops. Deep juice wells.
> 
> So she is deep, but so worth it.



Essentially I want something lighter than my TFV4 but heavier than my Cubis. This seems to kind of fit that profile - obviously leaning more towards the heavy side. But hey, you can't make clouds if you don't burn juice right?



cam said:


> Juice consumption.. its, hold on need to refill... its not so.. hold on refill.. its ok.
> Jokes aside its greedy, but the flavour is so intense i am considering diluting some of my juices as one or two are almost too much in here.



LMAO, I know this feeling too well. The TF is terribly thirsty yet the flavour is so intense that you can't top vaping. I bought some Mountain Vape Gush @R250 and said I'd take it easy in the TF. 30min and 10ml later I wanted to cry


----------



## cam

Although i do have 2 mean claptons in there, so mine is running about as thirsty as it will get, will try her with a more economical coil next, i am pretty sure she will still deliver with a much less complex, and more economical coil.


----------



## method1

With the current build, mine is going through a tank in about 7 seconds. 

Ok I'm exaggerating… 15 seconds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Greyz

GlacieredPyro said:


> Juice consumption will vary based on build.
> I feel that my build is thirsty and at first thought it's a guzzler.
> 
> However once I realized that the tank is actually relatively small. (3.2ml I think) it actually was not so bad.
> I do about a tank and a half if I vape normally. Which is about 5ml.
> In the crown I normally do between 8 and 16ml.
> 
> I feel it's lower but I honestly haven't watched it too closely.
> It's definitely less than the crown or tfv4. More than the billow v2.
> Less than a billow v2 with the chimney removed



What build are you running in your Griifin ATM @GlacieredPyro


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> With the current build, mine is going through a tank in about 7 seconds.
> 
> Ok I'm exaggerating… 15 seconds.


No ways bra! Even I get 20 seconds a tank on the TFV4

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker

cam said:


> Although i do have 2 mean claptons in there, so mine is running about as thirsty as it will get, will try her with a more economical coil next, i am pretty sure she will still deliver with a much less complex, and more economical coil.


I've got dual 26/32 Clapton 5wrap 3mm ID put easliy into her deep deck. Flavour and tons of clouds.
Will play with 24g SS next


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Greyz said:


> What build are you running in your Griifin ATM @GlacieredPyro



I'm running 24/32 Claptons. 3mm ID 6 wrap. 0.28ohms. 55-60W

I find this to be the perfect heat to airflow ratio with 66% airflow open.
But as it is warm it's quite thirsty but faaar below my single clapton tfv4 builds.


----------



## Greyz

GlacieredPyro said:


> I'm running 24/32 Claptons. 3mm ID 6 wrap. 0.28ohms. 55-60W
> 
> I find this to be the perfect heat to airflow ratio with 66% airflow open.
> But as it is warm it's quite thirsty but faaar below my single clapton tfv4 builds.



Just so we on the same page, your saying that your dual coil Griffin build is lighter than a single TFV4? 
If that's what you mean then this is a winner of a tank. 
I am using the dual coil RBA ATM but man does it guzzle juice and can turn my lounge from sunny to overcast in no time!


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Greyz said:


> Just so we on the same page, your saying that your dual coil Griffin build is lighter than a single TFV4?
> If that's what you mean then this is a winner of a tank.
> I am using the dual coil RBA ATM but man does it guzzle juice and can turn my lounge from sunny to overcast in no time!



That is exactly what I am saying. The single 0.78 ohms clapton in the tfv4 takes like 45W for a mildly warm vape.
That deck makes a lot of clouds (see: metric, shit tonne) that does not convert to flavor 1 to 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Nightwalker said:


> I've got dual 26/32 Clapton 5wrap 3mm ID put easliy into her deep deck. Flavour and tons of clouds.
> Will play with 24g SS next



Please keep us posted on the SS build bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

GlacieredPyro said:


> That is exactly what I am saying. The single 0.78 ohms clapton in the tfv4 takes like 45W for a mildly warm vape.
> That deck makes a lot of clouds (see: metric, shit tonne) that does not convert to flavor 1 to 1.



Dual deck is the answer bru 

I'm liking this Griffin tank more and more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

This tank has given me the first really good TC experience...
I was like "Ahhh, i get it now, this is what the hype is about"

Running dual SS 26g coils coming in at 0.25ohm on the RX200.
Vaping at 280 degrees Celsius, with a mere wattage setting of 46w... Smooth smooth smooth and constant vape! No Spitback, and accurate flavour with every puff. Oh, and clouds, baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## cam

thinking i may alien a triple ss26ga clapton and pop it in her and see... will try over the weekend, those aliens take some time and cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

cam said:


> thinking i may alien a triple ss26ga clapton and pop it in her and see... will try over the weekend, those aliens take some time and cool.


How the heck do you make aliens? and with SS nogals...


----------



## cam

to be honest i have only done it with a1 kanthal in the past...not that hard, but does take some time, and maybe a few blown school fee attempts. here is one link, there are plenty, so not sure if this is the one i originally saw.


----------



## G-Step

Is it just me or does anybody else find that their Griffin pulls more power out of their battery/batteries? Got a new LG turd for my Evic VTC mini and the battery is drained quicker than usual? Bear in mind that I don't chain vape so that was ruled out already.

I ran the Bellus on my VTC mini with exactly the same build as what I'm running on the Griffin, dual SS 26G 2.5 ID at 25ohm, and got a lot more battery life from the Bellus


----------



## Nightwalker

G-Step said:


> Is it just me or does anybody else find that their Griffin pulls more power out of their battery/batteries? Got a new LG turd for my Evic VTC mini and the battery is drained quicker than usual? Bear in mind that I don't chain vape so that was ruled out already.
> 
> I ran the Bellus on my VTC mini with exactly the same build as what I'm running on the Griffin, dual SS 26G 2.5 ID at 25ohm, and got a lot more battery life from the Bellus


Firstly, pif that bellus away.
Secondly, the Griffin is always hungry. And thirsty. Just let her do her thing and she will make you happy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker

G-Step said:


> Is it just me or does anybody else find that their Griffin pulls more power out of their battery/batteries? Got a new LG turd for my Evic VTC mini and the battery is drained quicker than usual? Bear in mind that I don't chain vape so that was ruled out already.
> 
> I ran the Bellus on my VTC mini with exactly the same build as what I'm running on the Griffin, dual SS 26G 2.5 ID at 25ohm, and got a lot more battery life from the Bellus


PM me your website Addy pls


----------



## G-Step

I love my Bellus @Nightwalker She's sitting at home minding her own business thank you very much! Hehe!


----------



## Nimatek

Compare builds with other tanks that use the same, it averages out between devices depending on the power you use with it. I can run my Griffin @ 0.3 ohm and 55w for the day on my Cuboid and RX200 with ease.

If I build with the aim of efficiency and length of hits taken, I can push it but I like desert vapes in the Griffin as the flavour is quite good. So my builds invariable end around 50 to 75w.


----------



## Necropolis

Do you guys think it would be possible to put a single coil build in the Griffin?


----------



## Nightwalker

Necropolis said:


> Do you guys think it would be possible to put a single coil build in the Griffin?


U can. But you will have to go vertical and wicks will have be quad. I did it once for sheets and giggles. Honestly not worth the effort.


----------



## Kamiel

Necropolis said:


> Do you guys think it would be possible to put a single coil build in Griffin?



Build horizontally between the posts with enough wraps that your single coil is above both airholes (you can use corresponding holes on each post), then split your cotton four ways to get into the juice channels. 

Mind you, I haven't tried this myself on my Grif. But this is how I run my Crius.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker

G-Step said:


> I love my Bellus @Nightwalker She's sitting at home minding her own business thank you very much! Hehe!


Sigh. The bellus. The vw golf of tanks. Old and trusted. But let's get you on the Audi Atty now.. The Griffin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Kamiel said:


> Build horizontally between the posts with enough wraps that your single coil is above both airholes (you can use corresponding holes on each post), then split your cotton four ways to get into the juice channels.
> 
> Mind you, I haven't tried this myself on my Grif. But this is how I run my Crius.


That too will work. Once again wick will need to quaded. Wick holes must be filled.


----------



## Anwar

I love my griffin BUT

Have it a month now and still not 100% comfortable with the wicking 

Tried jap cotton and cotton bacon

I feel i need to open and play around with the wick quite a bit 

I am not a noob when it comes to building or wicking 

Can any1 assist, maybe send me a link to a video or directions on getting this 100%? 




Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

I bought this tank yesterday and it indeed is worth it. Put a dual coil 3mm ID 9 wraps SS at .36 ohms and the flavour is decent. On my 4th tank with no rewick and it's going well. 

I appreciate a tank that doesn't need tinkering to get right. 
The uwell crown Is slightly better at taste with stock coils and zero tinkering. 

Both the uwell and griffin are at the top of my list for flavour tanks. 

I have a post where I have made the rba section of the crown taste the same as the stock coils. Only issue is you need a rewick after 2 tanks.


----------



## Tom

Loving the Griffin, and the Crown. Got already 2 Crowns. Flavour is top notch with both, Crown wins with travel simplicity. Just got 2 or 3 spare coils with me, at all times. 
The Griffin is currently my home ADVape. On the RX200 it looks a bit small though, but the vape is good and the batts last quite a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I must say, I am a dripper man through and through, I have not had great experiences with tanks - but my word the Griffin is an outstanding tank.

I had quite a few toots off @WhatSmoke 's one, and I'm really impressed with it. Can't really tell the taste apart for am RDA.







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

If I get a tank, it will undoubtedly be the Griffin.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> If I get a tank, it will undoubtedly be the Griffin.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


The griffin still tastes like a tank for me but it came with lots of machine oil which is poor QA for me. Gave it a good scrub but still tastes like a tank. 
The uwell I would rate as the offspring of a cyclone and nuppin. Awesome flavour with cool vapes and awesome flavour with warm to hot vapes. 
The crown I'm willing to say is on par with a cyclone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Anwar said:


> I love my griffin BUT
> 
> Have it a month now and still not 100% comfortable with the wicking
> 
> Tried jap cotton and cotton bacon
> 
> I feel i need to open and play around with the wick quite a bit
> 
> I am not a noob when it comes to building or wicking
> 
> Can any1 assist, maybe send me a link to a video or directions on getting this 100%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


This wicking method has been working very well for me...


----------



## RIEFY

Easy wicking : cut wick at an angle thin out ends and tuck. Trim rest of cotton and waaaala


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

